# Bunny started cooing while eating



## tolstoibunny (May 8, 2013)

My 1 year old female bunny Minna started making weird cooing like noises when eating. It's like in this video: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOWcOZMv6wM[/ame] (the video isn't mine) She's otherwise perfectly fine and she's never had any health issues but I know there have been many respiratory illnesses in her family. Is this something I should be worried about? Her snout is kind of short for a rabbit and I wonder if that might be the cause. She's not obese and I feed her good quality hay.


----------



## PaGal (May 8, 2013)

I could not make out any sound other than chewing on the video. My bun will make a soft grunting noise at times when eating. He makes the same noise at times when grooming himself or playing. With him it is a happy noise. It could be that your bun is just enjoying the food and is vocalizing her enjoyment.

Hopefully someone else will come along that may be able to make out the sound on the video and can say for sure. I wouldn't think though that a bun having respiratory issues would make a cooing noise, I would imagine more of a raspy or wet sounding breathing. I haven't had any experience with respiratory issues though so I could be wrong.


----------



## sarah92lynn (May 8, 2013)

I turned up the volume a lot and could hear a little noise, that actually sounds just like my rabbit Lilly lately...
Recently I've noticed her making those kind of noises as she's cleaning herself...it freaked me out a lot and she has been having a little buildup on her bum as well so I took her to the vet. He listened to her lungs and didn't hear anything abnormal..but it still freaks me out when she does it! So hopefully someone who knows that noise can give us some more info


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (May 8, 2013)

I think that's just a happy bunny noise. Monty did that occasionally when she was a baby and got really excited at feeding time.


----------



## tolstoibunny (May 9, 2013)

Sarah, now that you mentioned, I think my Minna is also making the noise when she's grooming her back or bottom. I kind of find it hard to believe it's just a happy bunny noise because Minna isn't that grazy about her food and I doubt grooming wouldn't make her that happy.


----------

